# on sick leave but leaving job, what are my entitlements?



## nedflanders (26 Jun 2010)

Hi All

First time posters so please go easy!

I had to go on sick leave in April ( bad news re babies and have been very depressed since) boss has nt been overly interested in my attendance as work is suffering because of the dreaded recession,  when i had my news I got a sick note from doc purely to hand into work but did nt bother claming any social welfare etc nor have I dont anything about it until now.  

I am sort of re evaluting my life at the moment and as I have not been happy in my work I would like to leave, where does this leave me now?  Would i be entitled to any social welfare at all?  ( please dont hate me for this I am not in a good frame of mind at the moment) 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Blueeyes123 (27 Jun 2010)

Hi Ya,

Sorry to hear that you have been having a hard time of late, here is some advise for you. I had to leave work on stress I had a bit of a melt down suffered a miscarriage and was bullied for over a year - I have since been made redundant so for me this was excellent news as I can move on from that awful company and the situation I was in, so for you if you feel that the job has been suffering because of the recession, you will more then likely be also made redundant. 

If you stay out of work on stress leave - depression, you will get sick leave from the government, €207 a wk I think, if you do this, you are still employed so if you get health insurance and things like that you will still have them as the company are required to pay for your benefits that are in your 
core benefits in your perm contract. If the company get sick of you, and if they let you go, you can take them for unfair diss - and you will get your stamps because you were let go.

If you leave in the middle of a recession you may not even get your stamps. So my advise is to stay out of work and claim your sick leave, you dont even have to go into the office just post back the forms once the doc has signed it - and you get your money very quickly, also if you have morgage protection ( if you have a morgage) then depending on the protection you may be able to claim your morgage under you being sick.

*Best of luck with everything and I really hope everything works out for you  chin up, things will get better. *

*Blueeyes*


----------



## Welfarite (28 Jun 2010)

You should claim Illness Benefit.


----------

